# Are Fire Fox and



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Vista well compatible? I got my laptop and it came with **$&*())*^ Vista. I'd like to load up Fire Fox, but don't really want to get anything running that's going to **ss off Vista. Any software that I should avoid?


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Avoid the Vista SP1 for now :hobbyhors


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Avoid anything Vista


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

From what I hear, just about anything that will run on XP will work with Vista, some things like printers, scanners, etc. might need a driver downloaded from the manufacturers website to work. 

I have also heard not so good things about Vista, not sure if there is any true merit to it, or it is the result of some people not liking change.

I would highly recommend Firefox though.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

vista and firefox work perfectly together no problems here
I have the latest version of both been using it since vista came out.
I have vista home premium and vista ultimate firefox works fine with both versions no prob


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have been running Firefox on Vista for several months now without any problems.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I just down loaded firefox to run my web site and it's running fine on my vista 32 bit system.


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Another Vista and Firefox user chiming in to say they work together just fine for me here. We've not had a single Vista problem that wasn't easily fixed with a driver d/l--on the desktop or the laptop. 

~~


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

works fine..


----------

